# Ask your questions for Ferno EMS here!



## Chimpie (Feb 15, 2016)

For the next week we’re going to be compiling a list of questions from YOU, our members. Ask anything you want to know about Ferno’s iNX Cot and Loading System or iNTRAXX Ambulance System and your questions will be answered from the EMS Today show floor by Dale Loberger of High Performance EMS and Ferno systems Director Tim Schroeder. During the first week of March we will be releasing the video on our site! You can get a preview of these products at www.fernoems.com or by watching their video:


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2016)

We are considering the purchase of iNX cots after a great demo last year. The one thing we are still unclear on is how well the cot will load on uneven terrain. I imagine an up or downslope will not provide much issue, but what about a side-slope? We serve a rather "rugged" area and are also concerned about the loading process when the ambulance is on a greater side-slope than the cot is. Do you see any issues with that?

I am hoping our rep will let us try to use them in more realistic places than the apron, hopefully he is game. He has also agreed to go head to head with Stryker, we'll see if the yellow folks will go for that.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 16, 2016)

How does the new iNTRAXX system help to maximize efficiency and use of dead space in the ambulance? Also, it seems like you give up aesthetics for safety, but the only pictures that I see are for type II ambulance. Is this system convertible to type I and III boxes? What is the advantage of using the iNTRAXX system over custom specified "traditional" cabinets with retractable safety harnesses?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 16, 2016)

Just from watching that video it seems like the legs take FOREVER to go up/down when loading. It looks like the front set has to go up, then the rear set goes up separately, and vice versa for unloading? 

I REALLY liked the Ferno Pro-Flexx cot, the one that can transition into a chair, mostly because the legs jus folded up nice and neat in one smooth move pushing into the ambulance, and again on the way out, just pull it out, make sure you hear the "click" that they're locked and go, all with no significant lifting either way, and in what looks like less time than one set of legs in this powered cot from the video. I'd take a pro-flexx over a Stryker X Frame any day of the week, and possibly even the Styler powered XFrame (though I'd have to get a chance to play with it first for final determiation lol). But idk if I'd take that cot in the video over any of those...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 16, 2016)

So that leads into my question..if Ferno us starting to makeep powered cots, any chance of them looking at a powered pro-flexx? I can see a use where adding a motor can allow you to adjust the height of the cot to something in between all the way up and all the way down (about the only feature of the Stryker that I like that the Ferno was missing)...and when you get that patient that needs to be loaded in the all the way down position, a motor would def help bringing it back up...


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2016)

Ferno does make a powered X frame cot. Also, while the legs take longer to cycle, you aren't holding any weight.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2016)

How much can we sell our broken down Ferno units back to y'all for? Itll help make the switch fully to stryker cheaprt


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for all of the questions so far. Only a few more days to get them in. They'll be answered during a video shoot from the EMSToday floor. The video will be posted here soon after.


----------



## Bullets (Feb 18, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Ferno does make a powered X frame cot. Also, while the legs take longer to cycle, you aren't holding any weight.


Yeah and they weigh a TON, the motor is on the bottom, we just replaced them with the full Stryker system


For the Ferno thing, can the INX be operated by one person? How can i get it up and over curbs and such by myself without a lower crossbar to foot.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 18, 2016)

Bullets said:


> Yeah and they weigh a TON, the motor is on the bottom, we just replaced them with the full Stryker system
> 
> 
> For the Ferno thing, can the INX be operated by one person? How can i get it up and over curbs and such by myself without a lower crossbar to foot.


No idea about curbs and what not but I did load someone that's on the heavy side entirely unassisted.


----------

